# Multilevel building (different project)



## Mech (Jan 12, 2010)

2006 IBC

_1104.4 Multilevel buildings and facilities. At least one accessible route shall connect each accessible level, including mezzanines, in multilevel buildings and facilities._

_Exceptions:_

_1. An accessible route is not required to stories and mezzanines above and below accessible levels that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2). This exception shall not apply to . . ._

Do I include the accessible level in the aggregate?

In my situation, I have a 1,650 sq ft accessible level and a 1,650 sq ft upper level.  Is my aggregate area 1,650 sq ft or 3,300 sq ft?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vegas paul (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Multilevel building (different project)

No.  The aggregate calculation is for the aggegate (sum) of all the stories and/or mezzanines, not the entire space that includes the accessible level(s).  For instance, if you have two mezzanines that add up to 3500 s.f., you need make them accessible.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Multilevel building (different project)

The aggregate of inaccessible mezzanines and levels must be < 3000 sf.

There can be 10,000 sf of mezzanine but only 2999 sf can be inaccessible.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Multilevel building (different project)

An accessible route is not required to stories and mezzanines above and below accessible levels that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet

Brudgers I am not following your logic here. Are you saying you can exclude the first 2,999 sq ft of all the mezzanines in a building with 4 total mezzanines of 2,500 sq ft each?


----------



## brudgers (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Multilevel building (different project)



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> An accessible route is not required to stories and mezzanines above and below accessible levels that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feetBrudgers I am not following your logic here. Are you saying you can exclude the first 2,999 sq ft of all the mezzanines in a building with 4 total mezzanines of 2,500 sq ft each?


Note as used below *"inaccessible" = not on accessible route*

Under IBC, as I read it, the total (aggregate) square feet of all inaccessible levels is <3000 sf.

In your scenario, one 2500 sf mezzanine could be inaccessible, the other three would have to be under IBC.

On the other hand ADAAG 1994 would allow all four to be inaccessible since each is under 3000 sf.


----------



## JBI (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Multilevel building (different project)

Mech - Before this gets too muddled to follow... I also agree that up to 3,000 sf is the total for _inaccessible levels/mezzanines_. In your OP, only the 1,650 on the inaccessible level is counted, leaving you plenty of square footage to spare.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Multilevel building (different project)

I still am not following how when the IBC says aggregate you do not require all portions to comply. If I had a 1,600 sq ft in-accessible basement, a 1,600 sq ft accessible main floor and  a 1,600 sq ft in-accessible 2nd story floor would you not require the basement and second story to be accessible? The aggregate of those 2 floors is 3,200 sq ft.


----------



## vegas paul (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Multilevel building (different project)

mtlogcabin - In the case you describe, I would agree that the IBC requires all of those levels to be accessible - that's what I was trying to suggest in my first response, but your example is better.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Multilevel building (different project)



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> I still am not following how when the IBC says aggregate you do not require all portions to comply. If I had a 1,600 sq ft in-accessible basement, a 1,600 sq ft accessible main floor and  a 1,600 sq ft in-accessible 2nd story floor would you not require the basement and second story to be accessible? The aggregate of those 2 floors is 3,200 sq ft.


You are correct and your example does not comply with code.

However, if you made the second floor accessible then you would only have an aggregate of 1600 sf of inaccessible space and would comply.

BTW, the whole aggregate area idea is asinine.

Consider a large warehouse condominium with multiple tenants.  Under the IBC each tenant build out would require analysis of the other spaces in the building.

Consider the fact that a 200,000 sf building has the same square footage limit as a 10,000 sf building.

There's a reason ADAAG 1994 is written the way it is...common sense.

And when you can say ADAAG 1994 seems reasonable in comparison with the building code, there's something wrong with the building code.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Multilevel building (different project)

I follow your logic. Can't say if I agree or disagree with it. Will have to think about it more. Thanks for the challange


----------



## Plans Approver (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Multilevel building (different project)

Here is the example used in the 06 Commentary:



> For example, if a building had a floor area of 2,000 square feet (186 m2) above the entrance level and a floor area of 2,000 square feet (186 m2) below the entrance level, since the aggregate area is 4,000 square feet (372m2), at least one of the two floor areas would be required to be connected to the entrance level by an accessible route.


----------



## Big Mac (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Multilevel building (different project)

In this instance when the code talks about an aggregate area, they are speaking about the aggregate area on other levels.  We are already assuming that the main level is accessible.  The aggregate area might be one or more mezzanines, it might be a mezzanine and a basement level.  In any case, when the aggregate areas exceeds 3000 square feet, accessibility must be provided until the area left without accessibility is les than 3000 square feet.  The code does not necessarily require all of the separate areas to be accessible.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Multilevel building (different project)

Commentaries can be very helpful...


----------

